
Android 4.4+ Would Not Ship Any Pre-loaded Browser - twapi
http://browsernative.com/android-kitkat-no-preloaded-browser-61/
======
venomsnake
I don't think I see any way to justify this decision. The consumer don't
benefit from this, and is even more at the mercy of the carrier. Trying to
kill the open web on mobile?

------
nodata
There's some information missing here: Google must have a very good reason for
this. I wonder what it will be.

